# Lesson for making a rhinestone transfer #1 file sharing



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Try opening it in corel and the export it as a .jpg . That should make it small enough to upload. If you could export it as an .eps file, I thionk that would also be small enough to upload and a lot easier to work with after someone downloaded it .


----------



## kelikesh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*



DTFuqua said:


> Try opening it in corel and the export it as a .jpg . That should make it small enough to upload. If you could export it as an .eps file, I thionk that would also be small enough to upload and a lot easier to work with after someone downloaded it .


None of those options are available when saving in CorelDRAW. These are the extensions... CDR, PAT, CDT, CLK, DES, CSL, CMX, AI, WPG, WMF, EMF, CGM, SVG, SVGZ, PCT, DFX, DWG, PLT, FMV, GEM, CMX. I can give you descriptions to what these extensions are, if you need me to.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*

once you have uploaded,, it is a piece of cake, yep, corel is good,,
Thanks


----------



## kelikesh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*

It said it was an invalid file, and wouldn't let me upload. So, somebody smarter than me has to figure out how to get it out of CorelDRAW and into a format that is acceptable with t-shirtforums allowable uploads!

Sorry!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*

Kelikesh....you are trying to use "*save as" *instead of '*export' *command. The way I have my CD X3 set up 'export' is the 10th items under file...when you select that you have an entirely new set of options to select which format to export to


----------



## kelikesh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*

I've attached files that have the whole design, and then the design for the rhinestone placement. 

I spent most of a day creating this design, including editing, vectorizing and adding the rhinestone placement, which was actually using the bubble option in CDX3. Some of the more experienced people could have hacked this out in no time... but I was doing my best to learn and be picky at the same time.

Since I didn't need to have a whole sheet of rhinestone transfer paper, I cut the wording up, and used 2 separate sheets. 

If I were to do it all over again... the only thing I would change, is maybe to use an exacto knife to pick up the rhinestones. (haven't tried that one out yet!)

If anyone is willing... what would be a good price to charge for this design? (I'm only asking because when customers ask about it, what would be a good starting price?) Or, is this covered in another thread?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*

thanks for the upload,, tell me what you are putting it on a t-shirt and what you paid for the shirt, and sweatshirt, and i will throw you a price range,,, and also how long to create


----------



## kelikesh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*

The t-shirt I paid retail for, it was a organic cotton T. Not necessarily so with any additional orders. If figuring costs on T's try $2.00 base. It took me about a half hour to set the stones. (remember, I'm a newbie) To create the design and vectorize and add lettering, probably 4 hours... but this is only because I'm a newbie. I am sure that I could cut this down this whole process to a half-hour, once I get going. (only talking about creating, not weeding or laying down stones and pressing).

I have to take into consideration cost of the film, and I think that would be cost per square inch of material used. Still too much to learn.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1*

Generally speaking, I have seen t-shirts with stones,/studs, 100 or less, sell for 15.00 to 24.00 depending on design and process.
I have seen alot more expensive as well..
Now if you have a speciality t-shirt, fem cut, long cut, you will add that extra charge, into the item,
There is a brinkman calculator that is for our industry that lets you put all your prices in and tells you what you should charge..it is awesome.
When you end up going to solid designs and lots of different size stones and colors. I have seen those designs go for close to 100.00 or more,,
Hope this helps.. thanks for sharing your file ,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Where do I get a brinkman calculator? Is it an actual calculator or a computor application?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

lben said:


> Where do I get a brinkman calculator? Is it an actual calculator or a computor application?


 
Contact Roger Brinkman at [email protected]


----------

